# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  FL License Renewal-Online CE

## Savannah

Hi--Does anyone know of online (or mail-in) continuing education hours that will be accepted for renewal of a Florida license? I know the POF website has one course on HV/AIDS listed, but are there any others?  I have emailed the OAA to ask if any of their courses are acceptable for Florida renewal but I haven't heard back from them yet. I think Florida will accept up to 5 hours earned this way but I am having trouble finding acceptable courses.  Thanks for any help!

----------

